# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 5e/Next Planar Warrior, v2

## PhoenixPhyre

I posted a long time ago about a homebrew class called the Planar Warrior. I've since reworked critical bits and "localized" it for my own setting. I'd love some feedback, especially about the scaling on the Protective Ward ability and overall "feel".

Full link with formatting (google doc): https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

Motivation/Description
This is an attempt at a half-casting, Intelligence-based pseduo-paladin centered around the inner planes (what normally would be the Elemental, Ethereal, Shadowfell, and Feywild). It's big gimmick is the Protective Ward, sort-of a scaled up version of the Abjuration Wizard's ward (since it's not on a full-caster chassis). It's base chassis is d10 HD, all weapons, light/medium armor + shields (using the ward to cover for lack of ultra-high AC).

*Spoiler: Setting-relevant planar details*
Show


My planar cosmology is quite non-standard. I've basically collapsed large segments of various planes into fewer.

The planes are as follows, with the arrow pointing at the Great Wheel equivalent(s).

Mortal => Material

"Outer planes"
Astral => Most of the Outer Planes + parts of the Astral. None of the afterlife stuff though. But the home of gods and devils and angels.
Abyss => Abyss...mostly. But not an infinite set of layers. None of the planes are infinite.

"Inner planes"
12 elemental planes grouped into 4 "Primary" elements => elemental + para/quasi-elemental planes. Each grouping has one "pure" plane + the planes that border adjacent elements cyclically: Earth -> Fire -> Air -> Water -> Earth
Shadow, composed of 4 sub-planes. This is the afterlife as well as the liminal planes. Access to other planes generally goes through here, as does teleportation.
* Border Shadow => Ethereal + chunks of the Astral (thought-based motion, portals to other planes). The very outermost area here is basically the Border Ethereal, but deeper is more Astral...ish.
* Mirrorhaven => Feywild + parts of the Upper and Lower planes. Almost more like Mania from TES's Shivering Isles. Part of the afterlife. Frenetic and bright, also home to lots of fey.
* Beastholm => Shadowfell (minus the undead) + parts of the Upper and Lower planes. More like Dementia from TES's Shivering Isles. Part of the afterlife. Calm and slow, home to lots of fey.
* Waste => Most of the 9 Hells (the afterlife bits) + the bad parts of the Shadowfell. Formed disease-like when the Abyss infects areas of Shadow. Part of the afterlife, but you don't want to be here.

Mirrorhaven and Beastholm coexist at every point; the Waste collapses the other two into one mess.



Planar Warrior, v2

Planar warriors are those who have, for one reason or another, forged a connection to the Inner Planes of reality. Starting with the Border Shadow, they learn to manipulate the otherworldly energies for attack, defense, and movement. As their connection grows, they bond to two of the Inner planes more specifically and devote themselves to those particular energies.

*Quick Build*
Put your highest ability score into Strength (if you wish to wield a two handed weapon) or Dexterity (for ranged weapons and dual wielding). Put your second highest score into Intelligence. Pick proficiency in History and Investigation. Choose attunement to Fire.


*Spoiler: Class Table*
Show




Spell Slots per Spell Level

*Level*
*Proficiency Bonus*
*Features*
*Spells
Known*
*1st*
*2nd*
*3rd*
*4th*
*5th*

1st
+2
Planar Knowledge, Planar Attunement, Protective Ward







2nd
+2
Fighting Style, Spellcasting
2
2





3rd
+2
 Planar Devotion, Devotion Spells
3
3





4th
+2
Ability Score Improvement
3
3





5th
+3
Extra Attack
4
4
2




6th
+3
Planar Adaptation Improvement, Elemental Resistance
4
4
2




7th
+3
Planar Devotion feature
5
4
3




8th
+3
Ability Score Improvement
5
4
3




9th
+4
Improved Protective Ward
6
4
3
2



10th
+4
Planar Jaunt
6
4
3
2



11th
+4
Echoing Strike, Planar Adaptation Improvement
7
4
3
3



12th
+4
Ability Score Improvement
7
4
3
3



13th
+5
Perfected Protective Ward
8
4
3
3
1


14th
+5
Planar Adaptation Improvement
8
4
3
3
1


15th
+5
Planar Devotion feature
9
4
3
3
2


16th
+5
Ability Score Improvement
9
4
3
3
2


17th
+6
Planar Bond
10
4
3
3
3
1

18th
+6
Planar Body
10
4
3
3
3
1

19th
+6
Ability Score Improvement
11
4
3
3
3
2

20th
+6
Planar Devotion feature
11
4
3
3
3
2





*Spoiler: Class Features*
Show


As a planar warrior, you gain the following class features.
Hit Points
Hit Dice: 1d10 per planar warrior level
Hit Points at 1st Level: 10 + your Constitution modifier
Hit Points at Higher Levels: 1d10 (or 6) + your Constitution modifier per planar warrior level after 1st.

Proficiencies
Armor: Light armor, medium armor, shields
Weapons: Simple weapons, martial weapons
Tools: None
Saving Throws: Intelligence, Constitution
Skills: Choose two skills from History, Investigation, Nature, Perception, Persuasion, and Religion.

Equipment
You start with the following equipment, in addition to the equipment granted by your background:
(a) scale mail or (b) leather armor, a longbow and a quiver of 20 arrows
(a) a martial weapon and a shield or (b) two martial weapons  
(a) an explorers pack or (b) a dungeoneers pack
(a) a light crossbow and 20 bolts or (b) two handaxes



*Spoiler: Features*
Show


Planar Knowledge
At first level you gain proficiency in the Arcana skill (or another skill of your choice if you already have proficiency with Arcana). When you make an ability check that adds your arcana proficiency, you can add twice your proficiency bonus instead.

Planar Attunement	
At first level, choose one of the inner planes: one of the four Elemental planes, Mirrorhaven (bright), or Beastholm (dark). You have advantage on any ability checks you make when you are tracking, interacting with, or identifying creatures from this plane (or their works). You also suffer no ill environmental effects that might otherwise occur while you are on this plane. When you reach level 6, level 11 and level 14, choose another plane from this list to gain the same benefits. These attuned planes affect other features as well. 
Each plane is associated with two damage types as shown in the Planar Element Table. This primarily affects your Protective Ward ability.

Plane (subplanes) | Damage Type
Fire (Lava, Flame, Lightning) | Fire OR lightning
Water (Ice, Ocean, Mud) | Cold OR acid
Earth (Clay, Stone, Coal) | Bludgeoning OR force
Air (Ash, Wind, Storm) | Thunder OR slashing
Mirrorhaven | Radiant OR psychic
Beastholm | Necrotic OR poison

Protective Ward
Starting at first level you have learned to wrap yourself in a thin layer of the Border Shadow to protect yourself from harm, shunting part of the force of blows and spells into that liminal space. As a bonus action on your turn you can activate the ward. The ward has hit points equal to your level x your Intelligence modifier. When you cast a Planar Warrior spell, the ward regains hit points equal to the spell slot level x your Intelligence modifier. You can activate your protective ward two times. You regain all expended uses when you finish a long rest. Active wards end when you finish a long rest regardless of their hit points.
	When you would take damage while the ward has more than zero hit points, the ward takes the damage instead. If the ward is reduced to zero hit points, you can use your reaction to expend the lingering energies to deal damage of your choice of the damage types associated with your chosen Planar Attunement equal to half the wards maximum hit points to the creature that reduced it to zero. If you do so, the ward collapses. If you dont, it remains active but cannot absorb damage until its hit points are restored by spending spell slots. 

Fighting Style
At 2nd level, you adopt a style of fighting as your specialty. Choose one of the following options. You cant take a Fighting Style option more than once, even if you later get to choose again.
_Archery_
You gain a +2 bonus to attack rolls you make with ranged weapons
_Dueling_
When you are wielding a melee weapon in one hand and no other weapons, you gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls with that weapon.
_Great Weapon Fighting_
When you roll a 1 or 2 on a damage die for an attack you make with a melee weapon that you are wielding with two hands, you can reroll the die and must use the new roll, even if the new roll is a 1 or a 2. The weapon must have the two-handed or versatile property for you to gain this benefit.
_Two-Weapon Fighting_
When you engage in two-weapon fighting, you add your ability modifier to the damage of the second attack.

(Note: This was written before the new ones in Tasha's. I'll add those in later.)

Spellcasting
By 2nd level, you have learned to draw on the magic of other planes to cast spells much like a wizard does. Unlike a wizard, you do not use a spellbook. See chapter 10 of the Players Handbook for the general rules of spellcasting and the end of this document for the planar warrior spell list.

Spell Slots
The planar warrior table shows how many spell slots you have to cast your spells of 1st level or higher. To cast one of these spells, you must expend a slot of the spells level or higher. You regain all expended spell slots when you finish a long rest.

Spells Known of 1st Level and Higher
You know two 1st-level spells of your choice from the planar warrior spell list.
	The Spells Known column of the planar warrior table shows when you learn more planar warrior spells of your choice. Each of these spells must be of a level for which you have spell slots. For instance, when you reach 5th level in this class, you can learn one new spell of 1st or 2nd level.
	Additionally, when you gain a level in this class, you can choose one of the planar warrior spells you know and replace it with another spell from the planar warrior spell list, which also must be of a level for which you have spell slots.

Spellcasting Ability
Intelligence is your spellcasting ability for planar warrior spells, since your magic relies on an understanding of the interactions between the planes. You use your Intelligence whenever a spell refers to your spellcasting ability. In addition, you use your Intelligence modifier when setting the saving throw DC for a planar warrior spell you cast and when making an attack roll with one.
	Spell save DC = 8 + your proficiency bonus + your Intelligence modifier
	Spell attack modifier = your proficiency bonus + your Intelligence modifier

Ritual Casting
You can cast a planar warrior spell you know as a ritual if that spell has the ritual tag.

Planar Devotion
At 3rd level you have become devoted to a particular combination of planes that influences your abilities. Four of these devotions are detailed at the end of this class description: Lava Devotion, Storm Devotion, Devouring Winter Devotion, and Radiant Summer Devotion. Your choice grants you features at 3rd level and again at 7th, 15th, and 20th level.

Devotion Spells
Each Planar Devotion has a list of associated spells. You gain access to these spells at the levels specified in the devotion description. These count as spells known for you but do not count against the limit of spells you can know.
	If you gain a devotion spell that doesnt appear on the Planar Warrior spell list, the spell is nonetheless a planar warrior spell for you.

Ability Score Improvement
When you reach 4th level, and again at 8th, 12th, 16th, and 19th level, you can increase one ability score of your choice by 2, or you can increase two ability scores of your choice by 1. As normal, you cant increase an ability score above 20 using this feature.

Extra Attack
Beginning at 5th level, you can attack twice, instead of once, whenever you take the Attack action on your turn.

Planar Resistance
Starting at 6th level, as an action you can expend a spell slot to gain resistance to one of the following damage types of your choice for one hour: acid, cold, fire, lightning, thunder, necrotic, radiant. This requires concentration as if concentrating on a spell.
For each level of spell slot above 1st that you expend, you can choose one additional creature you can see within 30 feet of you to gain this benefit as well.

Improved Protective Ward
Starting at 9th level, you can activate your ward four times per long rest instead of twice.

Planar Jaunt
Starting at 10th level, you have learned to take shortcuts through the border shadow. As a bonus action on your turn you can teleport to an unoccupied point you can see within 90 feet. Once you use this feature, you must complete a long or short rest before you can use it again.

Echoing Strike
Starting at 11th level, you have learned to wrap energies of the Border Shadow around your spells and weapons when you strike, creating a duplicate of the initial attack. Once on your turn when you hit with a weapon or spell attack you can choose to repeat the attack against the same target without using an action. The copied version requires its own attack roll and damage roll. If the initial attack dealt bludgeoning, piercing, or slashing damage, the additional attack deals force damage. Otherwise it matches the initial attacks damage type.

Perfected Protective Ward
Starting at 13th level, you can siphon energy from the damage absorbed by your protective ward, converting it into vitality. When your ward expires you gain temporary hit points equal to your level as long as your ward absorbed at least one point of damage from a hostile creature over its duration. These temporary hit points expire when you complete a short or long rest.

Planar Bond
Starting at 17th level, your bond with the planes is strong enough to rapidly recharge your stock of warding energies. Your protective ward now regains its uses when you finish a short or long rest.

Planar Body
Starting at 18th level, your body is suffused with the stuff of the planes. You no longer need to eat, drink, or breathe.



*Spoiler: Spell List*
Show


1st level
Absorb Elements (XGtE)
Alarm (R)
Chaos Bolt (XGtE)
Chromatic Orb
Detect Evil and Good
Detect Magic (R)
Ice Knife
Identify (R)
Protection from Evil and Good
Ray of Sickness
Thunderwave

2nd level
Acid Arrow
Continual Flame
Darkness
Dragons Breath
Flaming Sphere
Pyrotechnics
Rope Trick
Scorching Ray
See Invisibility
Shatter
Snowball Swarm

3rd level 
Elemental Weapon
Fireball
Fly
Lightning Bolt
Minute Meteors
Protection from Energy
Thunder Step
Tidal Wave
Water Breathing
Water Walk
Wind Wall
Vampiric Touch

4th level
Control Water
Fire Shield
Ice Storm
Stoneskin
Wall of Fire

5th level 
Cone of Cold
Control Winds
Far Step
Maelstrom
Passwall
Transmute Rock
Teleport Circle
Wall of Force



*Spoiler: Devotions (subclasses)*
Show


*Immolating Lava Devotion*
Devotees of Immolating Lava combine fire and earth into destructive blasts of energy against foes that get too close. 

Devotion Spells
You gain the devotion spells at the planar warrior levels listed.

Planar Warrior Level | Spells
3rd |Burning Hands, Earth Tremor
5th | Heat Metal, Earthbind
9th | Fireball, Meld into Stone
13th |Stoneskin, Wall of Fire
17th |Flamestrike, Immolation

Burning Ward
After you choose this devotion at level three, your Protective Ward takes on an aspect of explosive fire and earth. When a creature deals damage to your Protective Ward from within 10 ft of you, they take damage equal to your Intelligence modifier. 
Additionally, when you choose to expend your ward to deal damage, all enemies within 10 ft of the triggering creature must make a Strength saving throw against your planar warrior DC. On a failed save they are knocked prone and take fire damage equal to your Intelligence modifier + half your planar warrior level. On a success they take half damage and are not knocked prone. The triggering creature takes the full damage regardless.

One with Stone
Beginning at 7th level, you can slowly meld with and travel through stone and earth. As an action, you gain a burrow speed of 10 feet for one minute, but you cannot attack or cast spells during this time. You can carry up to one other person or goods weighing no more than half your carrying capacity with you while you do this, but you do not leave a tunnel behind you. 

Fiery Jaunt
Beginning at 15th level, when you use your Planar Jaunt feature you pick up a shroud of elemental fire. Until the end of your next turn, your melee weapon attacks deal extra fire damage equal to your Intelligence modifier and any creature that hits you with an attack from within 5 feet takes fire damage equal to your Intelligence modifier.

Avatar of Lava
At 20th level, your devotion to earth and fire is total. As an action you can transform into an avatar of lava for one minute. While transformed, your size increases to Large if there is room to do so without squeezing, you gain immunity to fire and thunder damage, and all enemies that end their turns within 10 feet of you take 4d6 fire damage unless they succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your Spellcasting DC.
	Once you use this feature, you must complete a long rest before you can use it again.

*Storm Devotion*
Like a hurricane, devotees of the primal storm sweep through the battlefield, leaving only devastation in their wake. Devoted to air and water, they prefer quick attacks and rapid movement to standing and fighting.

Devotion Spells
You gain the devotion spells at the planar warrior levels listed.

Planar Warrior Level |Spells
3rd |Feather Fall, Thunderwave
5th |Dust-devil, Gust of Wind
9th |Fly, Lightning Bolt
13th |Dimension Door, Ice Storm
17th |Cloudkill, Steel Wind Strike

Storm Ward
After you choose this devotion at level three, your Protective Ward takes on an aspect of wind, further protecting you from ranged and opportunity attacks. While your protective ward is active, ranged attacks against you are made at disadvantage and you can Disengage as a bonus action. When you use your bonus action to Disengage, your speed increases by 10 feet until the end of your turn.

Flash Step
Beginning at 7th level, you can move and jump extraordinarily far. Your speed increases by 10 feet, and you can use either Dexterity or Strength to determine the distance you can jump. You always count as having a running start when jumping horizontally, and the vertical distance you can jump increases by your proficiency bonus.
	In addition, you make any Dexterity checks to maintain your balance at advantage.

Thunderous Jaunt
Beginning at 15th level, when you use your Planar Jaunt feature you leave a pocket of elemental thunder behind. All enemies within 10 feet of your departure point must make a Constitution saving throw. On a failed save, they take 4d8 thunder damage, are deafened, and cannot take reactions until the beginning of your next turn. On a success they take half damage but suffer no other effects. 

Avatar of the Storm
At 20th level, your devotion to air and water is total. As an action you can transform into an avatar of the storm for one minute. While transformed, you are immune to lightning and cold damage. In addition you gain a fly speed (with hover) equal to twice your normal speed. As an action while transformed you can cast chain lightning once as an 8th level spell without using a spell slot.
	Once you use this feature, you must complete a long rest before you can use it again.

*Devouring Winter Devotion*
Those who are drawn to the deathly chill of winter often also find a home among the necrotic, wasting energies of Beastholm. These are the devotees of the Devouring Winter. They drain the life from their foes and freeze them in place, hampering their movement and regaining strength from their suffering.

Devotion Spells
You gain the devotion spells at the planar warrior levels listed.

Planar Warrior Level | Spells
3rd | Ice Knife, Ray of Sickness
5th | Invisibility, Snowball Swarm
9th | Speak with Dead, Vampiric Touch
13th | Hunger of Hadar, Fear
17th | Cone of Cold, Negative Energy Flood

Freezing Ward
After you choose this devotion at level three, your Protective Ward takes on an aspect of ice, slowing those that strike you. When a creature hits you with a melee attack for the first time on a turn while your ward is active even if it has zero hit points, they must make a Strength saving throw against your planar warrior DC. On a failed save their speed is reduced to 0 and they cannot take reactions until the end of their next turn. On a successful save their speed is reduced by 10 feet until the end of their next turn. This speed reduction does not stack with itself.

Cold, Dead Memories
Beginning at 7th level, you can commune with the spirits of the dead who inhabit Beastholme and learn some of the secret knowledge lost there. You can take 1 minute of meditation to ask a question about a person, place, object, or event. When you do so, make an Intelligence (History) check against a DC of 15. If you fail this check by 5 or more, you take 1d10 necrotic damage and are incapacitated for 1 minute. If you succeed, you learn a relevant fact about your target. For every 5 by which you beat the DC, you learn an additional fact. Every time you use this feature (other than the first) before you take a long rest, the DC increases by 5.

Frost-bound Jaunt
Beginning at 15th level, when you use your Planar Jaunt feature you can use some of the energies to freeze the blood of a target near your destination. Choose one creature within 5 feet of your destination. That target must make a Constitution saving throw. On a failed save they take 6d6 cold damage and are stunned until the end of their next turn. On a successful save they take half damage and are not stunned.

Avatar of Freezing Shadow
At 20th level, your devotion to ice and shadow is total. As an action you can transform into an avatar of the shadowfell for one minute. While transformed, you gain immunity to cold and necrotic damage. In addition, you project an aura of necrotic cold. All enemies that start their turns within 20 feet of you have their speed reduced by 10 feet until the beginning of their next turn and must make a Wisdom saving throw. On a failed save they take 1d10 necrotic damage and 1d10 cold damage. On a successful save they take half damage.
	Once you use this feature, you must complete a long rest before you can use it again.

----------


## PhoenixPhyre

*Spoiler: Last Devotion (cut off by page limits)*
Show


*Beguiling Summer Devotion*
Those who are drawn to the heat of the summer often also find a home among the shifting colors and beguiling sights of Mirrorhaven. These are the devotees of the 
Beguiling Summer. 

Devotion Spells
You gain the devotion spells at the planar warrior levels listed.

Planar Warrior Level | Spells
3rd |Charm Person, Faerie Fire
5th |Moonbeam, Calm Emotions
9th |Daylight, Hypnotic Pattern
13th |Hallucinatory Terrain, Wall of Fire
17th |Destructive Wave, Seeming

Beguiling Ward
After you choose this devotion at level three, your Protective Ward takes on an aspect of radiance, letting you blind and confuse your foes. When you activate your Protective Ward or recharge it by expending a spell slot, you can use your reaction to force a number of creatures equal to half your proficiency bonus that you can see within 60 feet of you to make a Wisdom saving throw. On a failed save, they are blinded until the end of your next turn. Creatures blinded by this effect must roll a d6 at the beginning of their turn: on a roll of 1-3 they take no action and remain stationary; on a roll of 4-6 they must use their movement to move a distance equal to their speed in a random direction.

Warmth of Summer
Beginning at 7th level, you can channel the timeless memory of summer and peace to soothe the hearts of those around you. Choose a number of willing creatures equal to your Intelligence modifier that you can see within 30 feet. Each of them can make a saving throw at advantage against an effect that can be ended by a saving throw.
	Once you use this ability, you must finish a long rest before you can use it again.

Radiant Jaunt
Beginning at 15th level, when you use your Planar Jaunt feature you can use some of the energies to misdirect the enemy. An illusionary duplicate of you is created at your starting point which has your armor class but cannot act and you become invisible until you attack or the duplicate is destroyed. If this duplicate is struck with an attack, the duplicate is destroyed and you become visible again. An attacker that dispels the duplicate takes 2d10 fire damage. The duplicate fades and the invisibility ends after one minute if not sooner.

Avatar of Mirrorhaven
At 20th level, your devotion to the forces of Mirrorhaven is total. As an action you can transform into an avatar of the Beguiling Summer for one minute. While transformed, you gain immunity to fire and psychic damage for the duration. In addition, allies who start their turn within 30 feet of you gain temporary hit points equal to your proficiency bonus + your Intelligence modifier and their speed increases by 10 feet.
	Once you use this feature, you must complete a long rest before you can use it again.

----------


## Twelvetrees

The original was Planar Warrior, yeah?

*Review*
*Skills:* I'm surprised not to see any skills related to Strength or Dexterity in this list, given that one of those are the primary ability scores of this class. I think I'd lean towards switching out Persuasion for Athletics and Perception for Acrobatics.

*Planar Knowledge:* Oh, I see, this would be how you'd get one of those Strength or Dexterity skills. I still stand by my previous suggestion, but this mitigates it somewhat.

*Planar Attunement:* What does "you suffer no ill environmental effects that might otherwise occur while you are on this plane" cover? This is vague enough that I'm not quite sure if this means you won't suffer heat exhaustion on the plane of fire or if it goes so far as to cover wading through lava streams.

Damage types aren't equal in terms of which ones are useful to have resistance to, so I'm curious how you're going to address that with Protective Ward.

*Protective Ward:* The multiplication aspect of this incentivizes raising Intelligence with your ASIs. This also adds a _lot_ of extra hit points to Planar Warriors. I'd have to see it in play to be sure, but this is comparable to the damage resistance barbarians get from Rage.

What happens when you activate your Ward again when it's already active but it's hit points have been depleted? It seems implied that this would cause it to regain all hit points. Is that the case?

Expending the lingering energies only working when the ward hits zero hit points feels strange. I would have expected that you could use this ability whenever the ward reduced damage and that it would deal damage equal to half the remaining hit points in the ward. That would give more choice as to when to use the ability. Right now, Planar Warriors are oddly incentivized to keep their Ward at low hit points so that they can trigger the damaging effect when they want to.

In addition, how does the ward work with taking damage while you're concentrating? I'm guessing you don't have to make a concentration check.

*Ritual Casting:* Given that the Artificer gets Ritual Casting, this makes some sense. Still seems odd on a half caster, but there is precedent.

*Planar Resistance:* I really expected this to be tied to your Planar Attunement damage types, so it's interesting that it's not.

*Improved Protective Ward:* Wow, this is strong.

*Planar Jaunt:* That's a good teleportation ability and also the first time I've seen something movement-based for this class. I'm going to need to see if the spells also give movement capabilities to get a better idea of how this class works.

*Echoing Strike:* This is a standard damage boost at 11th level, this makes sense.

*Perfected Protective Ward:* I don't know how this ability is triggered. What causes the ward to "expire"? Is that the same as it collapsing?

How does this ability work if a creature reduces the ward to zero hit points and there is damage left over? Do you take that damage and then gain the temporary hit points? Do the temporary hit points immediately absorb the leftover damage?

*Planar Bond:* You've already got four uses of Protective Ward. I'm not sure this ability does much to improve on that unless you happen to have a lot of opportunities for short rests and also get into 6+ fights in a day.

*Planar Body:* This is a fluff ability and it's also the only feature Planar Warriors gain at this level, which makes 18th level feel a little dead.

*Spell List:* Nothing stands out to me in particular here. Well done choosing a thematic and balanced list.




*Immolating Lava Devotion:* This emphasizes dealing damage to foes who attack you or who are near you and gives a bit of a movement ability. Okay. This feels pretty balanced.

*Storm Devotion:* Very movement-based. This is fun.

*Devouring Winter Devotion:* Given how much ability Planar Warriors have to take damage, this is the first time I've seen features that make it harder for foes to attack other party members. Enemies still have to choose to attack you to trigger some of them, but this subclass at least gives some ability to get enemies to attack you instead of your friends, which is good.

*Beguiling Summer Devotion:* Radiant Jaunt - You may want to use different wording than "an attacker that dispels the duplicate" because that implies literally using Dispel Magic. I'd suggest "destroys" instead.

This seems good to me. Nothing stands out as underpowered or broken.




*Other thoughts:* This feels more similar to a Ranger analogue than a paladin one. The proficiencies match more closely and Planar Attunement feels like Favored Enemy or Natural Explorer.

The primary focus seems to be around Protective Ward, which gives you a very good ability to take damage and throw out effects against enemies that attack you. The problem I'm seeing is that there's very little incentive to attack you. Barbarians with their Rage damage resistance face a similar issue, but can mitigate it some with Reckless Attack. Planar Warriors would need something like that, I think, in order to make full use of Protective Ward. They don't do nearly enough damage to make foes have to prioritize them, so it's almost easier to just avoid them. That being said, you've struck a really nice balance with this class that most homebrew struggles to find. I'd be excited to see one in play, just to see how the class functions.

----------


## PhoenixPhyre

> The original was Planar Warrior, yeah?
> 
> *Review*
> 1. *Skills:* I'm surprised not to see any skills related to Strength or Dexterity in this list, given that one of those are the primary ability scores of this class. I think I'd lean towards switching out Persuasion for Athletics and Perception for Acrobatics.
> 
> *Planar Knowledge:* Oh, I see, this would be how you'd get one of those Strength or Dexterity skills. I still stand by my previous suggestion, but this mitigates it somewhat.
> 
> 2. *Planar Attunement:* What does "you suffer no ill environmental effects that might otherwise occur while you are on this plane" cover? This is vague enough that I'm not quite sure if this means you won't suffer heat exhaustion on the plane of fire or if it goes so far as to cover wading through lava streams.
> 
> ...


Thanks! And yes, that ones' an earlier attempt.

Specific responses.

1. Yeah, that's an oversight. You're right.
2. I was mainly thinking of the things like changed alignment, but...yeah. I'd go with the expansive reading. If you're on an attuned plane and there's a nasty environmental effect, you don't care. It's fairly ribbon-ish anyway, especially early on.
3. Numbers aren't my strong suit. And I've gone through several revisions on this.
3a. Sure, but it burns a charge. Until T4, you've only got so many of those.
3b. My thinking was that I wanted it to be _mostly_ a defensive thing, with a sideline of "well, I want to really smack that dude around some now that it can't help me any more".
3c. Like the abjurer's ward, it takes the damage, not you. So you don't make concentration checks.
4. Hmm. Oversight. It probably should. Maybe resistance if it's not one of your attuned damage types or immunity if it is. Or something.
5. The intent was "no longer active", which means you burnt the "deal damage" option when it hit zero. But that needs rewording.
6. Yeah, that's somewhat of a placeholder. I added more uses earlier and didn't re-adjust that one.
7. It's a ribbon. Previously the level 17 thing happened there as well and level 17 was dead other than a new spell level.
8. Agreed.
9. Agreed.
10. I like the idea of adding other ways to encourage taking damage. I'll need to contemplate that a bit more.

----------

